# 44 mag



## kbrown (Jan 9, 2008)

i have a 44 mag on a encore im am shootn 240 gr horandy hp put a scope on it sightn it in where should it be at right now i have 5 bullets n 1.0 circle @ 30 yrds where should it be for 100 yrds or so


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Sweet!!!


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

I zeroed mine at 50 yards with the xtp's. Have not shot it at 100 yards but i believe you want to be 2 inches high at 50 for a 100yard zero.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

ODNR3723 said:


> I zeroed mine at 50 yards with the xtp's. Have not shot it at 100 yards but i believe you want to be 2 inches high at 50 for a 100yard zero.


This...zero it a bit high at 50, I have my model 29 hitting about a inch high.


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

Smallmouth, you may very well be correct. My buddy that I bought the gun said he was 2 inches high at 50. I simply zeroed mine at 50. I never shot mine at 100 yards to see where it was hitting. First year hunting with a handgun and I don't feel comfortable shooting that far. I shot my first deer this morning with mine. Devastating.


----------



## kbrown (Jan 9, 2008)

well it works i shot 1 at 130 yrds n bed held right on her it was sighted in at 1.5 high at 50 she never got up


----------

